# Turned down my 1st one



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Went to give a estimate today. A landlord, the pregnant tenant holding her other kid and I, Like a dope I am walking around looking at the home with them. The tenant say's to me. "The other painter said he would dig a ditch let the paint chips fall in, then vacuum them up because it could be lead paint.  I started to respond, DOH' I'm looking at a 1930's house and it just hit me. So I explained to the landlord that I could not touch this, and recommended a local guy I know. Then I told her the other painter is most likely not certified, because the way he would be handling the chips is improper. I also warned the landlord, since there are kids involved, she best make sure she has the proper certified painter, due to liabilities. Paint was falling off from the original coating, I don't think she knows what she's in for.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I lost a nice exterior trim job this week for a good customer I have done work for previously. When I did the test it came back positive and explained to them the steps that I needed to take and the additional cost. The cost didn't bother them as much as the idea that there would be signs and guys in bunny suits. They are private people and did not want the attention from the neighborhood. For now they are going to live with the failing paint on the trim/woodwork on the exterior-so they say, or find someone who won't make a big deal out of it..... Before RRP that would have been a nice few day job for us.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Just say no.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

pshhhh...little ditch. I dig moats!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont disturb any surfaces on old homes,,,i just paint them.
the homeowner and their friends do all the scraping and powerwashing.
then i show up and paint,,,,its all detailed out in the proposal, and it saves them thousands of dollars,,,they love it.


----------



## chicagopainter (Jun 20, 2011)

high fibre said:


> i dont disturb any surfaces on old homes,,,i just paint them.
> the homeowner and their friends do all the scraping and powerwashing.
> then i show up and paint,,,,its all detailed out in the proposal, and it saves them thousands of dollars,,,they love it.


I thought of this approach also. Working in Evanston Illinois, I've turned down two big houses already this year. I may propose this to one of them. I believe it skirts the law the way it was written. The HO can do anything they want to the surface.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know why you would even risk it. A job is not worth the fines and/or the possibility of losing my business.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't know why you would even risk it. A job is not worth the fines and/or the possibility of losing my business.


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think you are correct in your thinking, ewing. I also would worry about lead exposure-regardless of coverage of proper clothing/respirator/hepa-vacs..etc

I like the info you gave the landlord, too. I hope she is not a jackass and just lets anyone do whatever.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sad thing is, they will probably let the ditch djgger paint it


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

I pray for the safety of the unborn child they do things the proper way. People in business like this need to realize they are not living in the land of lollipops and sunshine where they get to stroll to the P.O. box and pick up income without putting out a few dollars to keep things up.

I would personally hold the powers that be at fault because if paint contractors who do these things everyday have to have proper license, insurance and so forth, how does being a home owner make it any less of a crime?

I always hire out the proper lead abasement companies on these jobs and I apply the coatings, so I am good to go, but being a home owner in this dangerous situation is senseless and careless on the govt regulators side.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

4ThGeneration said:


> being a home owner in this dangerous situation is senseless and careless on the govt regulators side.


I fault the current American sentiment that the government is evil and shouldn't do anything. We're in this mess because we let people apply lead until '78, while Europe banned it in the '20s. We still have neurotoxins in our new carpet! Crazy.

Just finished the RRP on a small house. Whew! It's so much easier doing that work on 1 story houses. 

Earlier this week I cancelled a job I had booked - three and a half story house with lead paint on the trim. HOs were very understanding.


----------

